# What do y'all wear when you trail ride?



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Well lately I've been thinking about maybe wearing something more different when I trail ride so that the customers knows that I work there. Now I generally wear a t-shirt and some jeans and maybe a belt with a big buckle. Its comfortable but I don't really like the way it looks and I'm tired of ruining my t-shirts. So do you guys have any pictures or suggestions?
Thanks,
~Lu


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I never ride in jeans unless they're really stretchy ones and couldn't cope with a big buckle either - too much to undo when I need to visit the 'rest room (nearest large bush)
I wear breeches (lowest price I can find that are comfortable), either a polo shirt or a thin cotton shirt (TJ Maxx,Tractor Supply etc), half chaps and wide fitting short boots as I have feet that cant stand being cramped - or if I think I'm likely to end up walking through water I wear long rubber boots


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

LouieThePalomino said:


> Well lately I've been thinking about maybe wearing something more different when I trail ride so that the customers knows that I work there. Now I generally wear a t-shirt and some jeans and maybe a belt with a big buckle. Its comfortable but I don't really like the way it looks and I'm tired of ruining my t-shirts. So do you guys have any pictures or suggestions?
> Thanks,
> ~Lu


What would you wear instead of the t-shirt?

When I ride with others, I'm the only one with a real cowboy type hat and being that I've worn it for YEARS really shows that I'm a horse person... and that I need a new hat.

I did a quick Google search and found this place with lots of horse images that you could add plus some text. Min. of 12 but all considered, not a bad price.

Being custom and "required" for your work would make they tax deductable. :lol:

T-Shirts - Custom T-Shirts - Shirt Screen Printers - Design Online at CustomInk


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What about a button or a reflective vest? You might be able to get something printed on the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue jeans and a pull over or button up T-shirt with either a baseball cap, no hat or my leather cowboy hat. Just depends on what is at hand to throw on my head when the sun is beaming down on my solar panel head.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Men's stretch Wranglers and a t-shirt, or sweatshirt if it's cooler.
I'm a trail rider and I want to be comfortable...that's a top priority.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeans, chaps, a t-shirt and a helmet since my gelding is young and stupid. I trail ride in my dressage saddle so I claim the helmet matches the saddle! Since obviously jeans, full chaps and cowboy boots don't... LOL


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My normal clothes. Jeans and a tshirt. Sweatshirt if it's chilly.

A custom screenprinted shirt might be a good idea, if you want to look like you work somewhere.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my normal riding attire









I agree with others, if you are wanting to let folks know that you work there, then your best bet is likely some form of printed shirt.

If you wanted to look really fancy (depending on the type of place that you work) you might consider a monogrammed shirt of some kind. If it's more of an English type place, a Polo shirt monogrammed with the business name and your name would look nice. If it's more of a western type place, perhaps a short sleeved button down shirt with the same monogramming.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I wear comfy jeans (either stretch or a size up from what I normally wear) and a tank top if its the middle of summer, light weight T-shirt, and maybe a hoodie on cooler days. 

I agree with everyone else - a custom shirt of some sort would be a solution to the issue of knowing you work there.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Most of the time I ride in my english riding pants that are, shall we say, less than flattering except on maybe a Victoria Secret model. Tee shirt or denim shirt, Ariat riding/hiking boots, helmet, helmet cam, Cool Vest in warm weather - I look pretty dang scary.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I wear whatever's handy but my fave is a button down short sleeved shirt. I try to buy longs, seems like shirts (especially pretty western ones) keep being made shorter and shorter in the tail. Really hacks me off!

Love the monogrammed idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweats & a t-shirt, sweatshirt if it's cooler. Basically the same things that I hike in, except for the Ariat Terrain boots.

Don't have to worry about ruining t-shirts, since I still have a drawer full of "gimmie" ones from companies that went bust in the first dot-com boom.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Generally I wear comfortable jeans (Wrangler Q baby), t-shirt or tank under long sleeved shirt for sun protection and protection from tree limbs, plants, etc., cap or western hat again for sun protection, gloves, western riding boots or Ariat Terrain equestrian boots. If it's cold, jacket or vest (yay, more pockets!). To publicize your company, the logo on a shirt or vest sounds like the best option.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in favor of the monogrammed shirt, especially a polo-type, or something with a collar. 

T-shirts with the barn/ranch/club logo aren't bad, but they do tend to look more casual, like something you'd buy as a souvenier at the gift shop. A shirt with a collar looks a little more professional, and there are plenty of horse catalogs that offer monogrammed products.

When I ride, I typically just wear jeans (I like my Wranglers at the moment), Ariat paddock boots, sometimes chaps, and a t-shirt or some kind of button-down shirt in hot weather. In cooler weather, I layer up. Long sleeve t-shirt with a vest, polarfleece pullover or zip-up, etc. 

In rainy weather, I wear an oilskin coat or my lightweight outback coat that rolls up and zips into its own pocket for easy packing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FlyGap said:


> I wear whatever's handy but my fave is a button down short sleeved shirt. I try to buy longs, seems like shirts (especially pretty western ones) keep being made shorter and shorter in the tail. Really hacks me off!


That's the exact reason why I had to start buying men's shirts LOL. The only woman's shirt I've got that doesn't have a super short tail and sleeves is a "performance sleeve" shirt and it cost like $45:shock:.

However, I have started buying small men's shirts off the clearance rack (can sometimes get them for $6-8 each) and they are great shirts. Some of them even come in pretty fancy colors...though no bling.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

I may get bashed for this.. but if it is hot, I wear shorts and a t-shirt. If its colder I will wear yoga pants or sweats.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I swear stretch jean leggings (actually made from denim, just with extra stretch), a long-sleeve button-down shirt with a tank under it, my Ariat Terrains and half chaps.

I get my leggings at Walmart (under $15) and my shirts at Goodwill or other thrift stores (usually around $5).

My best friend leads the dude string/trail rides at the barn I used to board at and she wears stretch jeans, a long-sleeve button-down, and boots. 

We live in Arizona, so a long-sleeve shirt is a must, unless you want to deal with serious sunburn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks for your replies guys! I love all of your ideas, especially the monogrammed shirt one! Im thinking about getting some actual riding Jeans by Goode rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My friend Dave in his typical spring attire


Myself. Again in spring time attire. Wool vest on cooler days and I will shed it as the temps rise.



So basically a hat for shade or to shed the rain, comfortable shirt and jeans, I like big pockets for my camera and phone on the shirt. Boots with a spur ledge. I prefer lacers to slip on. Vest, bandana or jacket if it's cold enough.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride in sneakers, riding tights (the type denise referenced as looking awful on everyone), a tshirt (sleeveless if the weather is hot), half chaps, and my helmet.










I suspect somewhere I am in the "people of walmart" website for going shopping in my riding attire, which normal people often look at oddly (esp if I am wearing the tights with the blue pattern up the sides of them! :lol


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why don't you get a shirt like this? And blue jeans..walla, now you save your t-shirts and people know you work there!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

BigBenLoverforLife said:


> I may get bashed for this.. but if it is hot, I wear shorts and a t-shirt. If its colder I will wear yoga pants or sweats.....


I am guilty of the shorts part too. Except I have a big scar on my shin from it once..was pushed up against a wooden fence. @%$# did it hurt. 




Casey02 said:


> walla, now you save your t-shirts and people know you work there!


Just a head's up..the word is "voila," not "walla." :wink:


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

something like this


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> ...like big pockets for my camera and phone on the shirt.


I like to use a zippered pouch for stuff like that - the kind on a belt that's intended for runners &c. Too easy to have stuff fall out of pockets.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mia & I waiting for the others to catch up last June. For the Arizona sun, a loose, long-sleeve thin cotton shirt helps. T-shirt underneath to soak up sweat, and jeans & boots.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wear baseball uniform pants, same stretchy material as most riding pants, durable, have at least back pockets and belt loops. Last pair I bought were $24.
Colored t shirt or fleece depending on weather, Tippery helmet, safety glasses, and hiking shoes.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

This is purely from a buisness standpoint, is i think if employes are riding, on the clock per say, there should be some identifying chacteristic. Wether that be a certain color shirt or some other obviously identifiable sign that you are there to help. 

Lets just say a horse goes all asstastic and throws someone, it'd be nice to quickly identify an employee. That should have the resources to help in that situation. 

That being said, I ride in my work clothes... Red cap pants, a t-shirt with some lewd saying or a company name on it. And typically covered in some form of diesel fuel and or grease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It depends, however since I'm a casual trail rider it can range from a hoodie,jeans and my boots in the winter to a tank top,shorts and my vans or boots during the summer. I do not have any set riding attire except my boots and anyone who is against riding in shorts can have their opinion,but I enjoy it. I can't stand wearing long sleeves when I'm sweating, sometimes I will switch to a t-shirt to give my skin a break but in all honesty I will wear whatever is available minus my heels and sandals haha. I do agree the above 'staff' shirt is a good idea if you need to stand out, we had similar ones when I used to work out at my old ranch.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

I wear the same thing everyday but I will put on nicer jeans and a fresh shirt when going out for dinner...... sometimes.  Long tropical type shirts worn outside my pants that normally hides my bling-bling.










It's all about the hat. :lol:









OK, when showing I wear black pants, white long sleeve shirt, polish my boots and a different hat. :wink:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Just a head's up..the word is "voila," not "walla." :wink:


Not where im from :wink:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Shorts or no shorts, Personally I don't think it makes a difference unless you put on chaps or ****** if you need the protection


But then we often try and squeeze through some narrow spots.


Since we just move higher up the mountain as the summer heat arrives, It seems we always have several layers on or tied behind the cantle on the saddle.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That hat looks about broke in like my leather hat. I'll try to remember a pic of it this evening.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

The barn I ride at has a pasture that is 50-60 acers with trails that run threw the back, my friend and I wanted to spend the afternoon riding threw the trails so I went bareback, barefoot and in yoga pants


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> Shorts or no shorts, Personally I don't think it makes a difference unless you put on chaps or ****** if you need the protection
> 
> 
> But then we often try and squeeze through some narrow spots.
> ...


wow that cut looks painful :-( I've had some nasty scrapes from trees and fences but nothing as bad as that. But it looks so cool to ride there! Those rocks are awesome


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to ride in breeches, 1/2 chaps, trophy vest or oilskin depending on the weather, if hot, a western tank top (panhandle slim or Rock & Roll cowgirl have some really nice ones), and if western, I liked Q baby jeans, the popular brands, RR Cowgirl, Missme's, I save for streetwear. However, I found these Horka's on sale, I use them for both english & western, they have stirrups for under your ankles so they don't bunch if you wear tall boots for english but fit high enough for western boots as well.








Lifting up the cuff to show how the stirrup part comes down under the ankle:


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I used to ride in breeches, 1/2 chaps, trophy vest or oilskin depending on the weather, if hot, a western tank top (panhandle slim or Rock & Roll cowgirl have some really nice ones), and if western, I liked Q baby jeans, the popular brands, RR Cowgirl, Missme's, I save for streetwear. However, I found these Horka's on sale, I use them for both english & western, they have stirrups for under your ankles so they don't bunch if you wear tall boots for english but fit high enough for western boots as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh I like those jeans lol I was looking at some of these: Goode Rider - Jean Cargo Full Seat










I really love the bit design on those! I'm gonna have to hoard my money so I can buy a pair lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I really love those however that is more than I'd be willing to spend, pricey! I alway hit the sales rack at every tackstore I come across, picked up the Horka's for half price, $60.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I really love those however that is more than I'd be willing to spend, pricey! I alway hit the sales rack at every tackstore I come across, picked up the Horka's for half price, $60.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I'm going to try and find some that are on sale, or buy some from Dover Saddlery which is a bit cheaper.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

And then I found this shirt Riding Warehouse Women's Eat Sleep Ride T-Shirt










Rofl thats the story of my life right there


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> something like this


 
<Whistle> :O What a hottie.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I usually ride in jeans and paddock boots or riding breeches and paddock boots. I prefer jeans for trails in case I get scraped on something.


----------

